# mod_rewrite: unterordner zu root umlenken



## Neurodeamon (16. Juli 2007)

Hi, ich habe einige Schwierigkeiten mit einer Typo3 Site. Der Standard Typo3 .htaccess Inhalt für simulateStaticDocuments wurde aktiviert. Es werden Dokument Aliase verwendet (damit man später dokumentname.html statt index.1.0.html erhält).


```
RewriteEngine On
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-f
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-d
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-l
RewriteRule .* index.php
```

Ich habe die Typo3 eigene 404 Umleitung aktiviert. Soweit klappt das aufrufen auch:
http://www.domain.tld/diese-seite-gibt-es-nicht.html - Umleitung auf http://www.domain.tld
http://www.domain.tld/diese-seite-gibt-es-nicht - Umleitung auf http://www.domain.tld

Aber
http://www.domain.tld/unterordner-den-es-nicht-gibt/
http://www.domain.tld/unterordner-den-es-nicht-gibt/dokument-das-nicht-da-ist.ext
leitet nicht auf den Root um, sondern gibt html aus (als wäre die seite vorhanden, allerdings mit dem pfad den es nicht gibt).

Ich stehe mit mod_rewrite etwas auf Kriegsfuß. Kleinere Probleme kann ich lösen, aber hier bin ich momentan überfragt. Leider finde ich nur Beispiele mit denen man bestimmte Unterordner per redirect auf den root umleiten kann. Da ich nicht unendlich viele Regeln für alle erdenklichen Namen für Unterordner anlegen möchte die einem Surfer so einfallen können, habe ich die Hoffnung das es einen Regulären Ausdruck und entsprechenden RewriteRule (oder Redirect) gibt der das Problem elegant löst.

Hoffentlich hat da jemand den Durchblick.
Danke.


----------

